# An email introducing "World of Hyatt"



## taffy19 (Oct 31, 2016)

I received this email this morning.

Introducing World of Hyatt - your new loyalty program, replacing Hyatt Gold Passport®
on March 1, 2017.

I also read it here.

We do not have their credit card so will we lose our points that we haven't used yet?


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 31, 2016)

Double post or not edited properly???


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 31, 2016)

You won't loose points but it will be more difficult to get diamond status, now it is 60 stays. Don't see that happening for us anyways. They added a level below diamond.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 4, 2016)

One benefit of the new program I just read about : If you stay 5 nights in 5 different Hyatt brands (even if it takes 10 yrs to do so) you earn a free night stay in any category 1-4 Hyatt. These certificates are good for a full yr. Hyatt has 12 different brands which makes it easy to accomplish. This benefit is for anyone in the Hyatt program regardless of status.


----------



## sts1732 (Nov 7, 2016)

The way I took it was, that Yes...you keep your previous points. If you book any where else other than Hyatt(orbitz, Travelocity,hotels.com), you get no points, only what you would spend in the hotel. Goldpassport has only been good in the Hyatt hotel system, and has gotten me in on exchanges only once. At the least amount of points for a room at a hotel I've used is 25,000 points, you would need a boat load of points. At a point for every dollar, that takes awhile......


----------

